

Ask HN: Debugging JavaScript - yannis

I have been debugging JavasScript so far using:<p><pre><code>   - A sprinkling of assert() and log () statements through my code
   
   - Firebug (but since the new versions of FF keeps giving me problems)
</code></pre>
Recently I have been working mostly in Chrome, while developing and I find their inspector of limited use.<p>Is there a better way? What are HN members using?
======
gtani
[http://www.alistapart.com/articles/advanced-debugging-
with-j...](http://www.alistapart.com/articles/advanced-debugging-with-
javascript/)

compares IE8, firebug, dragonfly. I think i'll need to familiarize with IE 8
Dev Tools. Opera, not sure about

[http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1004&me...](http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1004&message=31679454)

------
simplegeek
I've found Venkman quite reasonable: www.mozilla.org/projects/venkman.

~~~
yannis
Thanks I will give it a try.

------
defied
I am using: \- Firebug for FireFox \- Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 for
IE (6+7+8) \- Dragonfly for Opera

------
Zev
I'm partial to Safari 4's Web Inspector. It's what Chrome's Web Inspector is
based on, only much more powerful.

